# What is an Outrigger Club Owner??



## lprstn (Feb 25, 2008)

I was online trying to make Hawaii reservations and realized I could not book at one of the Kaui (Outrigger Plantation) resorts.  I called Wyndam and asked why -- I was told by the Customer Service person that that particular resort was only for Outrigger Club Owners, who have more than 1million points.  In order for me to reserve at that location I had to be a club owner.  Has anyone else had this problem?  What do you know of this distinction..?

I went on the web and searched and found this:

Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham Vacation Resorts is a premium portfolio of Fairshare Plus. Fairshare Plus is the innovative points-based vacation ownership system that allows owners the greatest flexibility in the industry. When you purchase vacation ownership with Wyndham Vacation Resorts at one of our select Hawaii properties, you are eligible to participate in the benefits of Outrigger Resort Club. 

The special benefits associated with Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham Vacation Resorts include priority in reservations at unique Wyndham Vacation Resorts Hawaiian villas, preferred access to accommodations at selected Outrigger Hotels and Resorts and Privileged holding period on Wyndham Vacation Resorts Hawaiian villas – up to 90 days before check-in.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 25, 2008)

see your directory start from pp 317 about that club.

I don't own any points belong to that club.  But I don't believe you need 1 M points to use these hotel.  But you do need use the point deeded by resorts originally provide by Outrigger, that is one of the agreement FF make to get Kona and Wikikki.  After all say and done, maybe cash is not as bad as it look or much better when using it on these affliate hotel.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mshatty (Feb 25, 2008)

To be in the Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham you have to be an owner of Wyndham Wakiki Beach Walk, Kona Hawaiian Resort, Mauna Loa Village or Royal Sea Cliff.  The directory does not indicate that you have to purchase your FSP points to be eligible.

Perhaps a Wyndham owner of one of these Hawaiian resort who bought resale can address the question if a developer purchase is required to be part of this club.


----------



## randyz (Feb 26, 2008)

All owners of Wyndam/FF in Hawaii "automatically" become members of the Outrigger Club. The main "advantage" of the club is the ability to perform 12 month advance booking into Outrigger Club resorts and have access to the Outrigger Affliates resorts.

I currently own on Kona (RSC and KHR) but it is my understanding that the Kauii properties are included as well though possibly not listed in the last guide book.

I have not booked in the 12 month window before, but I believe that only outrigger affiliated points can be used for these bookings.

As mentioned in a previous posting, the outrigger resorts are very expensive points wise.  The main advantage is access to Maui and Australia if you simply must use points and not cash. Given the direct FSP access to Big Island, Honolulu and Kauii there is much less incentive to use the Outrigger affiliates. It was my understanding that FF wanted a quick entry into Hawaii years ago which lead to buying out a portion of RSC which was originally a Outrigger development and making the deal for access to other islands/sites. Additionally they purchased properties at Mauna Loa and KHR which was from other developers. And as previously mentioned developed Waikiki in conjunction with Outrigger.

Randy


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm, I just get frustrated when I am not able to book something provided when I pay so much.  Thanks for the feedback


----------

